# How to Build a Stack of Gauge Blocks



## Tom Griffin (Aug 1, 2013)

It got a little more involved than I thought, but here's my take on gauge blocks. There's a bit on what they are and how they are used in the shop, followed by a demonstration on how to wring them into a stack of the desired height.

Tom

[video=youtube_share;BGRU2fyQ7Uw]http://youtu.be/BGRU2fyQ7Uw[/video]


----------



## eightball (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks Tom


----------



## DaveD (Aug 1, 2013)

Very helpful to the casual machinist like me. I have a set but always had the mindset of 'play with them till they stack up to what you need.
Now I'm just a bit smarter than I was 5 minutes ago.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm glad the video helped you out.

Tom


----------



## eightball (Aug 1, 2013)

Tom, what type of grease do you use on your blocks? It dosent appear to make a mess


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 2, 2013)

Tom,
What, if any, relationship is there between the thickness of a gauge block versus its width and length?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Tom Griffin (Aug 2, 2013)

Phil,

Gauge block sets come in two styles, square and rectangular. The rectangular sets like the one I have are the more common style. The square sets are quite a bit more expensive, but are nice because they have a larger footprint and therefore are more stable.

Tom


----------



## benmychree (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know if the reply below was in jest, but one does not use any kind of lubricant on blocks; that would defeat the accuracy that you are using gage blocks to attain, in fact they need to be scrupously clean to avoid damage to them when wringing them together, and should not be left wrung together for long periods to avoid damage when taking them apart.
The square blocks are called Hoke blocks, after Col. Hoke U.S. Army, who designed this type around WW-1; the main atvantage for them is that they do not need to be wrung together, as they use ajustable rods and screws to bind the stack together, and being square there is more stability. There are many attachments for them, as for the rectangular or Johannsen type blocks, so that fixed gages and height gages may be created for specific tasks.
The Johannsen gages were brought from Sweden to the USA, and were the foundation for Henry Ford's interchangable parts, and Ford eventually manufactured them for sale with the distinctive Ford logo. I have both types in 81 block sets, but do not use them much, but they are handy when you need a really precise measurment, or to set a sine fixture.
Gage blocks should be coated with a rust preventative when not in use; Starrett sells a spray can lubricant for this purpose.


----------



## Airborne_R6 (Aug 3, 2013)

eightball said:


> Tom, what type of grease do you use on your blocks? It dosent appear to make a mess



Are you talking asking what he uses to coat his blocks to avoid corrosion?


----------



## Tom Griffin (Aug 3, 2013)

Ordinary white lithium grease works great for preventing corrosion during storage.  I keep a dab right in the set and apply it when I finish using the blocks.

Tom


----------



## Chazz (Aug 3, 2013)

As a small aside to 'wringing' two pieces of steel together, in an earlier life-time I worked for a Cabinet Maker that bet me a case of beer that he could plane two pieces of wood and 'Wring' them together, and I could not (by my own arm-strength) unwring them.


Guess what?


I'm down a case of beer!  )


Regards,
Chazz


----------

